# Lemond OCLV- Chambray



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Anyone familiar with these - just picked up a used one with 8spd Shimano Ultegra for $500, in supposedly excellent shape with unused Shimano shoes. The bike was delivered to San Diego where I'll be visiting in February - couldn't pass up the oppurtunity,

I am 6'-4" - 235 - a little concerned about the frame - fork has alloy steerer.

Any suggestions for upgrades or known problems?

Any suggested routes in San Diego?

Thanks


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

It is an older bike but you shouldn't have any problems with it. The frame is an OCLV trek frameset painted with lemond stickers. It doesn't have Lemond geom like some people think. The bike you have is a 1997 if it is white. The only complaints about the early OCLV was that the bottom bracket was not stiff enough. In 1999 Trek changed the bottom bracket on their OCLV frames to make it stiffer. The frame should be good for around 50 to 60,000 miles before you should see any problems. Do check the lugs as some of the early models where put together with to much glue and this sometimes made them break. Most problems come at the derailer and the down tube above crank.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

[Thanks it is white.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a `97 Chambery frame. It has over 20,000 miles with no problems. I'm 5'9" and weigh about 155 lbs. I haven't noticed a soft bottom bracket, but I mainly spin. I have a '96 catalog that shows the Chambery as also being white. About 3 years ago I upgraded all the components on the frame.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*20k*



AFS said:


> I have a `97 Chambery frame. It has over 20,000 miles with no problems. I'm 5'9" and weigh about 155 lbs. I haven't noticed a soft bottom bracket, but I mainly spin. I have a '96 catalog that shows the Chambery as also being white. About 3 years ago I upgraded all the components on the frame.


I'm glad to here it! Must like it to log that many miles.

Thanks


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, I believe that 96 also was white. 97 was the last year for carbon bikes. In 98 they used only steel(reynolds 853) for all bikes. In 99 it was Aeroluminum and reynolds 853. I think 99 was the best year for buying a Lemond. They gave you more for your money, look petals, cinelli bar and stem, san marco seats, continetal tires, rolf wheels and time forks. Favorite was the Zurich in white and red.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Lemondpoprad said:


> Yes, I believe that 96 also was white. 97 was the last year for carbon bikes. In 98 they used only steel(reynolds 853) for all bikes. In 99 it was Aeroluminum and reynolds 853. I think 99 was the best year for buying a Lemond. They gave you more for your money, look petals, cinelli bar and stem, san marco seats, continetal tires, rolf wheels and time forks. Favorite was the Zurich in white and red.


Finally got to San Diego this week and took out my new old Lemond OCLV for a ride in the Del Mar area, up some nice hills and along the pacific coast highway. The bike is very good, fits me well and is pretty smooth, the area is great to ride in , quite a contrast from my typical Long Island jaunts.

The carbon frame with the alluminum steerer tube is more lively than expected and I am pleasently suprised. The frame has a good deal of scratches and cable rub- I will try to buff out with cleaner wax.

Thanks to the previous posts I knew to bring a new saddle with me - NOS Regal San Marco in yellow - looks great.

Thanks


----------



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

*What year is a blue one?*

I just picked up a Lemond Chambery frame on Ebay this week and it is blue. Haven't received it yet, he just sent it yesterday (you can do advanced search and check completed auctions for "lemond oclv" to see it if you like). But it is navy blue with yellow stickers. He said it was a '97 and seems like a very nice and honest guy. However, did they also make a navy blue frame in '97? If not...what year is it?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

